# Dry/cracked paw pads



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all,
My 2 year old ginger boy is having trouble with his paw pads. A few weeks ago, we noticed his front 2 paw pads were very dry and cracked, at first we thought it was just dirt but reallised it was dry cracked skin (and dirt!) so we took him to the vet who didn't know what to say other than try rubbing olive oil on them. I did a bit of research and found fish oil would be good to get into his system. We have bought some good quality odourless stuff specifically for cats which he hates and can tell when it's in his food. So I try to rub some on his pads when he is sleeping after which he promptly gets up and walks off as soon as I have applied it, which then rubs it all off!
I am not sure what to do now as 2 vets have looked at his pads and don't really know what to advise other than biopsy which I think we are going to have to do, as it seems to be getting worse and his back pads are geting drier as well now. He does go outside (although not nearly as much in winter) so I know it could be to do with the cold weather. His coat is fine but his paws just look SO dry and cracked. His sisters paws are fine... I am also thinking of a dermatologist but do I ask for a referral or are there any recomendations on here perhaps?!
I was just wondering if anyone has any experience of this and if it was resolved?!
Thanks


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Never had experience with this but it does sound like he needs more essential fatty acids in his diet. 

What are you feeding him? I would definitely remove all grains from his diet and start feeding him a salmon oil supplement. Olive oil will help with the dryness and also add some essential fatty acids to his diet.

You could try popping a pure vitamin e capsule and rubbing that onto the cracked paws. Maybe you could find some really tiny socks for him to wear while the e-oil is working. :lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Dry cracked pads can be due to a deficiency of oil in the diet, or to skin allergies. The cat's pads may be itchy to her, and she is over grooming and drying them out.

I would try syringing the fish oil directly into the cat's mouth if you can. I have found it's the only way I can get my cat to have it (I give it to him for his eczema).

As for topical treatments, you have to be very careful what you put on, as the cat is bound to lick at it, and some creams and lotions are toxic to cats. The safest thing would be to rub olive oil well into the pads.

I would also review what household cleaners you are using, as your cat may be allergic to something she is picking up on her paws. It could be a corrosive type of cleaner, or it could even be a plant-based product, containing essential oils as many of these are toxic to cats. I have even heard of some cats being allergic to anti-bac cleaners.

The cleaning product could be on your floor, worktops, (assuming she climbs on them), or in the empty bath or shower.

If your cat sits or sleeps on your bed I would only use a non-biological laundry cleaner, preferably scent free, such as Boots Sensitive Laundry Liquid.

If changes to your environment and giving salmon oil have no effect, the I would start reviewing your cats diet, in case she has a food allergy. Food allergies and intolerances can cause itching (on pads as well as on skin) and may be causing her to overgroom. The most common causes of food allergies are cereals in the cat food.

Here is an article which may be of interest about dry cracked pads:

http://www.ehow.com/way_6170805_do-dry-pads-cat_s-feet.html


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, yes we might try syringing the fish oil in his mouth direct!

Quick update, we took him to a vets who have a skin specialist as our usual vet just didn't seem to know what to suggest. This dermatologist has taken blood tests to rule out FIV, FeLV, liver and kidney problems, and these all came back clear. 

He also took a biopsy, but he said he THINKS it looks like hyperkeratosis(?!) which is much more common in dogs. We are so hoping it's something that can be fully sorted for him  Waiting for biopsy results now, and he has to spend a week with a bandage on his foot just hope he doesn't try and rip it off!

I wasn't thinking some dry skin would come to this but at least we are getting somewhere towards a diagnosis.

Also, in case anyone is wondering what to put on dry skin that is effective, the vet gave us some Bio Balm for pets, to put on his pads, its marketed for dogs I think but is safe for cats and licking! Fingers crossed it's as good as he says!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mango10 said:


> Also, in case anyone is wondering what to put on dry skin that is effective, the vet gave us some Bio Balm to put on his pads as this is safe for cats and licking! Fingers crossed it's as good as he says!


Great you had him checked out :thumbup1:

Olive oil, as mentioned is excellent and won't hurt him to lick it. Give his paws a massage with it to really work it in so it gets absorbed into the pad. Don't know anything about Bio Balm. I would make sure it contains no petroleum products, lots of things do and they are labeled as 'safe for cats' 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Don't know anything about Bio Balm. I would make sure it contains no petroleum products, lots of things do and they are labeled as 'safe for cats'
> 
> Keep us posted.


Yes I worry about that, someone told me to put vaseline on which I would never do! I edited the bit in my post about Bio Balm as I asked the vet for reassurance on the product and he did say it's fine to use and fine to lick, I guess I am taking his word for it as he does seem to know his stuff when talking about various skin problems and the biopsy has been sent 'to one of the top skin specialists in the country'


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mango10 said:


> Yes I worry about that, someone told me to put vaseline on which I would never do! I edited the bit in my post about Bio Balm as *I asked the vet for reassurance on the product and he did say it's fine to use and fine to lick,* I guess I am taking his word for it as he does seem to know his stuff when talking about various skin problems and the biopsy has been sent 'to one of the top skin specialists in the country'


That's awesome. :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:

Just to be safe, I did look it up only because many many vets recommend petro based products as being 'safe' :skep: Look at all the products they stock like hairball remedy that are petro based.

Here is the ingredient list, just so you know what he may be licking...BTW, melaleuca is Tea Tree Oil! I would be very skeptical about having my cat ingest anyessential oils.
._
"The Dermoscent Bio Balm (50 ml) is a soothing skin-repairing ointment formulated with 100% organic-certified natural active ingredients and rich in Omega 3 and 6 essential fatty acids derived from palm and soy seed oils that provide vital nutrients to damaged skin.

*Cajuput essential oil* provides soothing and antiseptic effects to help prevent cutaneous infections of superficial wounds. Use on problem skin areas such as hyperkeratotic noses or pads, calluses, thickened skin, and dry, cracked pads.

Rapidly absorbs and waterproof. Does not contain mineral oil or petroleum-based ingredients. For use in dogs.

Ingredients: Huile de soja (glycine max seed oil), huile de palme (elaseis guineenses seed oil), *cetyl palmitate, actif desensibilisant (soothing agent), allantoine, huile essentielle de cajputi (melaleuca cajputi oil)*, excipient 100% D'origine vegetale (100% organic excipent)."_

*PS:* the ingredients are _oil!_ You would be better off and it would be more economical to use plain old olive oil, which is a better oil than palm and soy (IMO).

Again, let us know how he's doing :thumbup1:


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes - I have just been looking up the ingredients too, all oil! Hmm I wonder what the vet would say to this... maybe because it's a sticky substance it might stay on better than oil and be less inclined to lick?  Vets do worry me with their food advice/knowledge 

We shall continue to give him the fish oil we bought last week (incidently WE asked our original vet if it's any good - they didn't think to recommend it!)
The more I think about it the more I feel it could well be (partly at least) food related.

The story goes on!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mango10 said:


> We shall continue to give him the fish oil we bought last week. The more I think about it the more I feel it could well be (partly at least) food related.
> 
> The story goes on!


You would be surprised at how much diet affects a cats system :thumbup1:

Allergies are very often food related. May I ask what you are currently feeding?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mango10 said:


> Yes - I have just been looking up the ingredients too, all oil! Hmm I wonder what the vet would say to this... *maybe because it's a sticky substance it might stay on better than oil and be less inclined to lick?*  Vets do worry me with their food advice/knowledge


The glycerine is what makes it sticky but offers no nutritional value if licked like a good oil would. Have you tried adding just a bit of a light olive oil to his food for the essential fatty acids?


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

TBH we have struggled on the food front. 

We started him on Natures Menu as a kitten which he initially liked but gradually he went off it (mushy). Then a friend recommended James Wellbeloved (thats when we started reading food threads and got worried about grain!) We are now feeding him (don't hate me!) one of the Royal Canin dry foods (a relative feeds his fussy cat this and loves it) - he also really likes it, but also we give him a Hills wet food pouch which he loves as well. 

We recently tried TopLife a few times, he picked at it then just scraped at the bowl wanting the Hills.... 

I am sure there are better, but I am quite confused what is best to do as I don't like to keep changing his food all the time and he's on 2 he really enjoys.


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> The glycerine is what makes it sticky but offers no nutritional value if licked like a good oil would. Have you tried adding just a bit of a light olive oil to his food for the essential fatty acids?


We added some of the fish oil to his food but he noticed it straight away and turned his nose up! We bought a good quality odourless one as well! I might try the olive oil in it though.

BTW thank you for the time you have taken to offer your advice on all this, it's really apprecaited


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Mango10 said:


> TBH we have struggled on the food front.
> We are now feeding him (don't hate me!) one of the Royal Canin dry foods (a relative feeds his fussy cat this and loves it) - he also really likes it, but also we give him a Hills wet food pouch which he loves as well.
> 
> I am sure there are better, but I am quite confused what is best to do as I don't like to keep changing his food all the time and he's on 2 he really enjoys.


No one will hate you for what you are feeding, you are doing the best you can with the knowledge you have.

I fed Royal Canin (Hypoallergenic) dry for YEARS! My dearly departed Toby had severe food allergies and it was recommended by the vet and others. I have since learned there is NO MEAT in RC Hypoallergenic  As obligate carnivores, cats need meat, nothing else!

The best thing IMO is to totally eliminate ALL dry kibble and get him used to 2 -3 daily scheduled feedings of a high quality grain free wet food. That will help immensely with any allergies. Wellness makes an excellent canned grain free diet. I'm sure there are others as I don't know what you have in your area.

Personally, I advocate a raw diet and I can attest to the multitude of benefits it will give both you and your cat. There are many resources including right here on the forum that can help you in any diet transition.

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Aww, yes I do want to aim for a grain free diet 

Thanks again for your advice

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Julie chubb (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi just wondering how your cat is getting on. I have a one year old ginger and white cat with the same problem and was wondering if you had any tips for me please


----------



## Julie chubb (Oct 30, 2018)

Mango10 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, yes we might try syringing the fish oil in his mouth direct!
> 
> Quick update, we took him to a vets who have a skin specialist as our usual vet just didn't seem to know what to suggest. This dermatologist has taken blood tests to rule out FIV, FeLV, liver and kidney problems, and these all came back clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Julie chubb - this is an old thread and Mango10 has not been seen on the forum for over 4 years. I doubt you will get a reply from her now.

It may be best for you to start a new thread of your own asking for advice about your cat.


----------

